# New Website



## Digital Matt (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey gang,

This isn't my website, nor is it directly photography related, but I was hoping you could check it out nonetheless.  It's a website I'm currently designing for a local jazz saxophonist and friend of mine.  The photography was all done by me, and I'm currently developing the site in Macromedia Flash.

As it stands right now, only the link to the biography is working.  The other links will give 404.  I'm still up in the air as to whether or not to use Flash for the whole site, or just for the main page, and then break it up to regular HTML for ease of updating.  We'll see.

Do tell me what you thnk 

http://www.anti-rejection.com/images/bobby/site/

Remember, only Biography works.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 21, 2007)

nice and simple, i liek it, do u know how to laod dynamic content in flash? because if u do it will be easy to update the site from a simple txt file


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 22, 2007)

Use flash for the whole thing. Make it all uniform and it will all fit together. As is though, it looks very good. very professional.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Yes, I do know how to load dynamic content from text files.  The problem is, I have an older version of flash, which does not handle style sheets.  While this doesn't sound like an issue, it's given me problems.

The quotes that flash on the main page utilize the font "decker", like the buttons and named logo.  I use a kerning of 1.5 to make it easier to read.  Well, I wanted to load the quotes dynamically, so we could swap them out when newer, better ones became available, but I can't adjust the kerning of the dynamic text through flash.  I'd have to use a stylesheet, and my version just won't recognize it. 

The bio text is loaded dynamically however.  I just had to choose a different font, (arial).

Thanks again for your comments.  I'll continue on in flash and see what happens.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 22, 2007)

:scratch: It's blocked by my school's filter. *i hate bess* for "gambling." I'll be sure to pop by when I get home.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great 
Remember to put a back/home button on the bio link.... I got trapped.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks gizmo.  There will be a full menu on every page, on the left.  I just haven't implemented it yet.


----------



## castrol (Jan 22, 2007)

I love flash websites, but from what I remember reading, the webcrawlers have
a tough time finding them to list them in the search engines...


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Castrol.  I've never heard that, I find it hard to believe.  Adobe uses flash in their website, and if you type in photoshop, adobe is the first to come up.

Search engines look at keywords in the meta tag section of the head of the html page.  All flash sites still have to have an html page to display them.  I don't think it will be a problem getting his site out there to search engines.  I'll be sure and fill up the keywords, (which I haven't done yet)


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Matt,

Website looks fantastic. Very simple, nice color choices, and I like how it's a centered box so I don't have to scroll all around the page. :thumbup:

I've heard about this flash issue with search engines finding it, but only from one guy that posted about it here, which I also find hard to believe.  Keep it up and I'll check it occasionally for updates.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you EB.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good.

One thing though...may or may not be an issue for you.  The photo of him on the bio page...the mouth piece of his sax...kind of looks like a wiener....maybe I'm just on crack...but that stood out to me right away.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 22, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Looks good.
> 
> One thing though...may or may not be an issue for you.  The photo of him on the bio page...the mouth piece of his sax...kind of looks like a wiener....maybe I'm just on crack...but that stood out to me right away.



To be honest...I am laughing very hard right now. :lmao:  I don't think it does, but, it is in the right place!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Looks good.
> 
> One thing though...may or may not be an issue for you.  The photo of him on the bio page...the mouth piece of his sax...kind of looks like a wiener....maybe I'm just on crack...but that stood out to me right away.



LOL.  I don't think I would have noticed that if you hadn't pointed that out.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jan 23, 2007)

> Looks good.
> 
> One thing though...may or may not be an issue for you. The photo of him on the bio page...the mouth piece of his sax...kind of looks like a wiener....maybe I'm just on crack...but that stood out to me right away.


From a marketing perspective... that's pure genius. 'Cause let's face it, SAX does sell!

Jim


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> From a marketing perspective... that's pure genius. 'Cause let's face it, SAX does sell!
> 
> Jim



Hehe good one


----------

